# (habiter, rentrer, etc.) sur Paris - préposition "sur" devant une ville



## Crème Brulée

Bonsoir,

J'entends souvent […] "J'habite sur Paris" […]

Je voudrais savoir si ça se dit ou pas!!!!!

Merci!!

*Note des modérateurs :* La discussion sur la préposition _sur_ a été déplacée vers son propre fil à partir de habiter (à / dans) Paris - avec ou sans préposition.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

[…] habiter sur Paris se dit fréquemment, surtout par les Parisiens, mais ne me parait pas grammaticalement correct.


----------



## mnewcomb71

Quand j'entends "J'habite sur Paris", pour moi, la personne habite peut-être juste à côté de Paris, peut-être en limite de la ville ou dans la ville, mais non pas en centre-ville.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> habiter sur Paris se dit fréquemment, surtout par les Parisiens.


Effectivement, je pense que personne d'autre qu'un Parisien ne pourrait dire qu'il habite Paris…   Blague à part, je suis d'accord avec Punky Zoé : ce n'est pas correct même si on l'entend de plus en plus.



mnewcomb71 said:


> Quand j'entends "J'habite sur Paris", pour moi, la personne habite peut-être juste à côté de Paris, peut-être en limite de la ville ou dans la ville, mais non pas au centre-ville.


----------



## Montaigne

J'habite "sur" Paris est fautif et vulgaire.
On habite sur la colline, sur le promontoire, sur le port.Si on veut indiquer que l'on réside à proximité de Paris, on dira "j'habite à côté de Paris, dans les environs de Paris, dans la banlieue de Paris.


----------



## zenitude

Habiter sur Paris signifie habiter en très proche banlieue de Paris, mais non à Paris même. Ça n'est pas vulgaire ni grammaticalement incorrect. C'est plus dans le langage parlé. La personne reste dans le vague. Parfois il vaut mieux dire "j'habite sur Paris" que se perdre dans les méandres en citant une ville de banlieue que personne ne connaît... Au moins Paris, tout le monde en a déjà entendu parlé


----------



## Montaigne

Je comprend que zenitude garde son calme devant une formulation fautive
et même que zénithude aime les points de vue surplombants.
Le langage parlé peut être familier mais correct, en l'occurence il y a faute et je persiste, vulgarité.

[...]

On peut rester dans le vague et sans méandres ni détours dire que l'on habite près de Paris.
Je campe donc ni à, ni dans, ni près de..., mais sur mes positions.


----------



## tilt

Qu'entends-tu par _vulgarité_, Montaigne ? Ce terme est très péjoratif dans son sens actuel. 

Pour moi, celui qui dit _J'habite (à) Paris_ vit dans Paris-même.
_ J'habite sur Paris_ signifie dans Paris ou sa proche banlieue. En d'autres termes, dans l'agglomération parisienne. _Depuis que j'habite sur Paris_..., par exemple, pourra être dit par quelqu'un qui aura vécu tantôt intra-muros, tantôt en banlieue. De la même façon, _Je veux habiter sur Paris_ signifie que je cherche un logement dans Paris ou alentours.
Quant à _J'habite près de Paris_, j'y vois plutôt une référence à une ville proche, mais hors de l'agglomération parisienne.

Ni méandres (autres que ceux de la Seine), ni détour, mais au contraire une nuance significative.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai posé la question à l'Académie française qui m'a répondu en ces termes :


> L'usage de la préposition "sur" quand on attendrait "à" s'est répandue dans la langue populaire ou familière. Cet usage est tout à fait condamnable si la préposition ne suit pas un verbe de mouvement (_marcher sur Rome_).
> Concernant ces emplois abusifs, les propos de M. Maurice Druon sont assez éclairants :
> "Je vais descendre _sur_ Marseille". Vous trouvez-vous donc en hélicoptère?
> "C'est pour travailler _sur_ la région Provence-Côte d'Azur". A-t-elle besoin d'être modifiée, redessinée? Sans doute, puisqu'on envisage de "créer un nouveau canton sur la 3e circonscription du Var". Mais par quel procédé ? Peut-on élever un canton ou le poser ?
> Cette pauvre préposition _sur_ est harassée. On la met à toutes les sauces. Elle nous vient, après plusieurs avatars, du latin _super, supra_. On l'a chargée, au fil du temps, de bien des sens, propres ou figurés, matériels ou abstraits. Mais pourquoi lui impose-t-on, de surcroît, d'exprimer des indications qui ne comportent nulle notion de position, de supériorité ou de domination ? Il y a là un abus qui devient un tic. Soyons sur nos gardes, pour n'y pas céder.






tilt said:


> Qu'entends-tu par _vulgarité_, Montaigne ? Ce terme est très péjoratif dans son sens actuel.


Je suppose que par _vulgaire_ il entend le sens étymologique du terme, soit _populaire_ dans son sens péjoratif, c'est-à-dire venant de la foule, la populace, la masse, le commun des hommes…


----------



## Montaigne

Oui, Maître, vulgus en latin.
Et c'est péjoratif car le solécisme est une FAUTE.
Admettre une faute au chef qu'elle est répandue est aussi une faute. S'agissant du bon usage soyons SUR nos gardes.


----------



## tilt

> Cet usage est tout à fait condamnable si la préposition ne suit pas un verbe de mouvement (_marcher sur Rome_).
> Concernant ces emplois abusifs, les propos de M. Maurice Druon sont assez éclairants :
> "Je vais descendre _sur_ Marseille". Vous trouvez-vous donc en hélicoptère?


*Je vais descendre sur Marseille *: n'a-t-on pas affaire à un verbe de mouvement, justement ?
Pourquoi alors considérer qu'il y a là une faute, et ne pas en trouver dans _Nous marchons sur Rome_ (N'écrasez pas le Colisée !) ?



Montaigne said:


> Oui, Maître, vulgus en latin.
> Et c'est péjoratif car le solécisme est une FAUTE.
> Admettre une faute au chef qu'elle est répandue est aussi une faute. S'agissant du bon usage soyons SUR nos gardes.


Tant que le français ne sera pas une langue morte, son bon usage évoluera. Ce qui est correct aujourd'hui ne le sera pas forcément demain ; ce qui était incorrect hier est peut-être déjà devenu une norme. Il est bien connu que ceux qui définissent les règles ont toujours un temps de retard sur la réalité pratique, et pas seulement en termes de grammaire.

Dire _J'habite sur Paris_ est peut-être une faute, mais pas plus que d'employer _on _pour signifier _nous_, sujet largement discuté dans ces forums et où pourtant personne ne juge bon de crier à la faute ou à la vulgarité. Il faut seulement préciser le registre de langue dans lequel on situe l'expression.
Pour ma part, j'opterais pour le registre populaire, voire même le familier tant elle est répandue, mais en aucun cas pour le vulgaire, car cette phrase ne heurte pas la bienséance.
Inutile de monter SUR ses grands chevaux.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> *Je vais descendre sur Marseille *: n'a-t-on pas affaire à un verbe de mouvement, justement ?
> Pourquoi alors considérer qu'il y a là une faute, et ne pas en trouver dans _Nous marchons sur Rome_ (N'écrasez pas le Colisée !) ?



Contrairement à l'explication de l'Académie, qui me paraît douteuse (l'explication, pas l'Académie ), je dirais que _marcher sur Rome_ est correct parce que la préposition _sur_ modifie le verbe _marcher_ pour lui donner le sens de _s'y diriger pour la prendre d'assaut_. Ainsi _descendre sur Marseille_ n'est correct que si c'est pour l'attaquer militairement.



> Tant que le français ne sera pas une langue morte, son bon usage évoluera. Ce qui est correct aujourd'hui ne le sera pas forcément demain ; ce qui était incorrect hier est peut-être déjà devenu une norme. Il est bien connu que ceux qui définissent les règles ont toujours un temps de retard sur la réalité pratique, et pas seulement en termes de grammaire.


Il faut tout de même suivre les règles établies. Sinon, où irions-nous ? Tout le monde écrirait n'importe comment ! Toutefois je suis d'accord que toute langue ne peut rester figée et qu'il faut l'adapter par des réformes successives. En bref, suivons les règles actuelles et faisons en sorte de les adapter si nécessaire, mais n'y dérogeons pas !


----------



## Montaigne

"Descendre sur" implique la verticalité du mouvement (de haut en bas).
"Marcher sur" implique l'horizontalité même si le terrain est accidenté!    Faire une descente sur une ville, dans l'exemple du Maître, c'est s'abattre sur elle (donc de haut en bas).
L'évolution d'une langue se fait par les emprunts lexicaux.
La grammaire et la syntaxe sont les caractéristiques (précieuses) qui font la personnalité d'une langue, y compris dans son groupe (les romanes pour nous).

Cela dit, je confesse m'être "attardé" au temps où Molière moquait :

Belle Marquise, d'amour mourir vos yeux beaux me font.


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> "Descendre sur" implique la verticalité du mouvement (de haut en bas).
> "Marcher sur" implique l'horizontalité même si le terrain est accidenté! Faire une descente sur une ville, dans l'exemple du Maître, c'est s'abattre sur elle (donc de haut en bas).



Somme toute je suis assez d'accord avec Montaigne. Je rajouterais que _s'abattre sur une ville_ peut être mis en parallèle à un oiseau de proie qui fond sur sa pâture (donc de haut en bas).


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Le propre d'une expression un peu vulgaire est que bien souvent, les gens qui l'emploient ont beaucoup moins conscience que les autres de sa vulgarité, ce qui explique peut-être que tout le monde ne soit pas d'accord.
Dans une discussion entre locuteurs de Français, l'usage serait de faire preuve de tolérance, et de ne pas se fâcher, car après tout, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas bien méchant de dire qu'on "habite sur Paris".
Malheureusement, si on doit enseigner l'usage à des étrangers, le côté "politiquement correct" est contre-productif.

En ce qui concerne la tirade sur l'évolution salutaire de la langue, je crois que l'idée n'est pas aussi simple. Il semble qu'une idée répandue ("La langue évolue, et c'est tant mieux, bien sûr") soit considérée comme un axiome indiscutable, et j'aimerais prouver le contraire :
On peut faire un parallélisme avec la politique Jacobiniste qui tend à faire disparaître en France tous les patois régionaux, les dialectes et même les langues régionales.
On peut s'en réjouir au nom du modernisme et de l'intercompréhension, ou au contraire s'en désoler au nom du patrimoine culturel humain.
À mon avis, le discours sur l'évolution de la langue peut être analysé de la même manière : On peut se réjouir de l'évolution de la langue, au nom de l'amour de la paléolinguistique et de la philologie historique, ou au contraire pester contre le fait qu'il faille réapprendre la grammaire et l'usage tous les dix ans, et contre le simple fait de comprendre un article de journal écrit il y a cinquante ans ne puisse plus être accompli que par des universitaires philologues.
Je ne prends pas parti, je souligne un point qui donne à prendre parti.


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

_Dimanche à 5 h nous avons été pris dans un embouteillage, en rentrant sur Paris._

Que veut dire _rentrant sur Paris_ dans la phrase ci-dessus s.v.p. ? Est-ce qu'on n'utilise pas _rentrer à Paris_ ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## zon34

Si et c'est en général la forme qu'il faut employer "rentrer à la maison", "rentrer à Paris".

Toutefois, pour un nom de ville, on peut utiliser rentrer *sur*. Je dois quand même avouer qu'une recherche rapide sur les dictionnaires en ligne n'a rien donné... A utiliser donc avec précaution.


----------



## Thomas1

zon34 said:


> [...] Je dois quand même avouer qu'une recherche rapide sur les dictionnaires en ligne n'a rien donné... A utiliser donc avec précaution.


Cela est exactement la raison pour laquelle j'ai posé cette question. Est-ce que _rentrer sur_ est aussi utilisé comme _rentre à_ dans la langue parlée ?

Thomas


----------



## DearPrudence

[…] Pour faire court :


Thomas1 said:


> Est-ce que _rentrer sur_ est aussi utilisé comme _rentre à_ dans la langue parlée ?


Oui. Mais en tout cas, maintenant, j'évite de dire "sur Paris" parce que je me suis méchamment fait "disputer" quand je l'ai utilisé sur le forum


----------



## melu85

"rentrer sur" ne marche *que pour le cas d'une ville*. On pe peut pas dire rentrer sur la maison, etc. "Rentrer sur" et plus vague que "rentrer à", ça ne veut pas dire qu'on va forcément dans la ville mais qu'on va dans ses environs, sa banlieue. De toute façon , c'est une expression qu'on peut employer à l'oral mais pas à l'écrit.


----------



## Lestat_De_Valois

Ca évoque surtout chez moi la notion de vague.
Si une personne me dit qu'elle habite sur Paris, je comprendrais qu'elle habite près de Paris, mais pas dans Paris même.
Par contre, si on me dit "j'habite à Paris" ou "j'habite Paris", là c'est beaucoup plus clair, et signifie que la personne en question vie bien dans Paris même.

Petite note : Je ne sais pas si cette expression est grammaticalement correcte ou non, quoiqu'il en soit elle reste beaucoup plus du domaine du parlé que du littéraire.


----------



## Montaigne

On peut rentrer sur la pointe des pieds mais JAMAIS sur Paris ni sur Londres ni sur Beijing.


----------



## tilt

Il est vrai que grammaticalement parlant, c'est une faute, comme le souligne Montaigne. […]

Reste que cet usage est devenu très courant et signifie pour moi, "dans ou près de" (en accord avec la notion de vague évoquée par Lestat_De_Valois) :
_J'habite à Paris_ = j'habite dans la ville elle-même
_J'habite près de Paris_  = j'habite hors de la ville elle-même
_J'habite sur Paris _= j'habite à Paris ou dans sa région.

L'idée de cette dernière phrase est que l'endroit précis où j'habite n'est pas important, mais que me rendre à Paris est facile et courant pour moi.
On retrouve cette notion dans la phrase donnée en ouverture, où il n'est finalement pas important de savoir si "nous" allions à Paris-même ou pas.


----------



## grosmax

Désolé d'être sans doute moins normatif que d'aucuns, mais j'estime que l'expression "sur + une ville" a sa raison d'être, ne serait-ce que parce qu'elle est effectivement utilisée 

Edit: et j'acquiesce bien sûr à ce que dit tilt, qui a été plus rapide que moi.


----------



## Virtuose

Bonjour,

Dans quel contexte peut-on dire "_Je serai sur Paris_" au lieu de "_Je serai à Paris_"?

 Merci d'un commentaire


----------



## Boileau419

Moi, je ne dirais jamais "sur Paris" en voulant simplement dire "à Paris". L'emploi de "sur" à la place de "à" est une manie contemporaine qui relève de...je ne sais pas quoi, mais, j'y suis opposé, de même qu'à l'abus de "avec" en remplacement des autres prépositions plus précises que sont "grâce à", "à cause de", lors de" : "_avec l'arrivée de l'ordinateur portable, le télétravail commence à se répandre_".

"Sur Paris" n'a pour moi aucun sens.

Le seul cas où j'accepterais à la rigueur une phrase telle que "je travaille sur Paris" serait pour un démarcheur qui ne travaillerait pas *à* Paris, mais qui y ferait de fréquents passages, la ville devenant sa cible principale. Mais je dois dire que c'est là une nuance que j'imagine plus qu'une donnée confirmée par les spécialistes de la langue. Le fait est qu'il est bien malaisé de dire en quoi "sur" Paris est une amélioration par rapport à "à" Paris ou de quelle manière il s'en distingue. Je pense que c'est un tic, une mode, une manière de se simplifier la vie linguistique, à moins que l'on veuille se donner l'illusion que l'on domine les lieux, puisque "sur" implique d'être posé _au-dessus_ de quelque chose. Allez savoir...

"Sur" à la place de "à" s'entend surtout en France, d'ailleurs. En Belgique, on dit le plus souvent "à".


----------



## tilt

_Sur + nom de ville _est effectivement une construction controversée, mais qui ne me dérange pas du tout, comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Boileau419 said:


> Moi, je ne dirais jamais "sur Paris" en voulant simplement dire "à Paris".


C'est que justement _sur Paris_ ne signifie pas _à Paris._
Comme signalé au début de ce (long) fil, _je serai sur Paris_ est la manière actuelle concise de dire _je serai à Paris ou dans la région parisienne_.
Tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que Molière ne l'employait pas, mais il y a quand même quelques formes ou expressions, apparues depuis cette époque (regrettée), qui n'en sont pas moins largement utilisées car simples et concises - et exemptes de vulgarité


----------



## itka

J'ai toujours cru que "sur" dans ce genre d'expression était le calque de l'anglais. [...] Il me semble que quand j'étais enfant (du temps où les bêtes parlaient et où les Français n'étudiaient pas l'anglais) on n'employait jamais "sur" avec ce sens...
Je me trompe peut-être, je n'ai pas étudié la question. Avez-vous des références du début du XXe, par exemple ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

(Cela me rappelle la discussion _la table est *à *ma gauche / la table est *sur *ma gauche_...)
C'est effectivement une construction récente (Google Books en cite de multiples exemples, tous récents).
Son adoption est due au fait qu'exprimer la même chose de manière "classique" est beaucoup plus long - quand je dis _la semaine prochaine, je me déplace sur Bordeaux_, je ne dis pas que je vais _à Bordeaux_, mais que vais être, selon les moments, à Bordeaux même ou dans sa périphérie.


[...]


----------



## angellp

Je trouve dans un forum français cette phrase 
Je viens d'emmenager *sur* Paris et plus précisément dans le XV.

Est-ce que c'est correct ? Je sais qu'on dit à Paris, ou dans certains cas dans Paris, mais sur???


----------



## newg

Hello 

Je ne sais pas si c'est correct grammaticalement, du moins je sais que je ne l'emploierais pas à l'écrit mais à l'oral c'est très fréquent d'entendre ce genre de phrase quand on précise un emménagement dans une ville :

- Je viens d'emménager sur Lyon, sur Paris, sur Lille... etc.

Comme tu l'as dit on dira également "Je viens d'emménager à Paris". 

Toutefois, à ma connaissance, "dans Paris" n'est pas employé


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut angellp,

Emménager _sur _Paris se dit, mais de là à dire que c'est correct, c'est une autre histoire...
[…]


----------



## Chimel

Si je puis ajouter un commentaire d'un francophone non-Français, cet usage de "sur" me semble peu répandu hors de France: c'est même un des détails qui permettent, à nos oreilles de Belges, d'identifier immédiatement un Français !

Personnellement, cet usage me hérisse parce qu'il implique la perte d'une nuance. "Sur" peut être utilisé avec un nom de ville, mais dans des sens bien précis, comme dans le poème de Prévert: "Il pleuvait sans cesse sur Brest ce jour-là".

"Il pleuvait sans cesse à Brest" serait banal. Il est donc dommage que les deux prépositions en arrivent à se confondre.


----------



## Aoyama

Pour raviver un vieux fil, je dirais que "j'habite sur Paris" est bizarre. Je ne l'ai jamais entendu. Mais par contre "je travaille sur Paris, Lyon etc" est courant, ou encore "je déménage sur Paris" . La tournure est irritante mais si on tient compte du fait que "travailler, déménager" sont aussi quelque part des verbes de mouvement ...


----------



## Memphismenu

Re-bonsoir,
Une fois j'ai déjà à mon prof: ''Je suis sur Nice'' […]
Le prof m'a répondu que cet usage de '' sur'' pour dire "être en, à, ou dans" est très mauvais.En gros, '' être sur-une ville'' c'est du mauvais français.
Est-ce vrai ?


----------



## reglisse

Effectivement - c'est assez utilisé dans le langage courant - mais peu "bon français"


----------



## Donaldos

Extrait du site de l'Académie :



> Après s’être répandu dans la langue populaire ou familière, l’usage de la préposition « sur » où l’on attendrait la préposition « à » est aujourd’hui fréquente dans les médias (travailler sur Paris ; déménager sur Brest). Si, avec un verbe de mouvement, cette construction peut éventuellement se justifier par sa connotation dynamique (ainsi de déménager sur Toulouse qui rappelle marcher sur Rome), elle ne peut en revanche être acceptée avec un verbe qui n’a pas cette connotation (j’habite à Paris et non j’habite sur Paris).
> 
> Voici d’ailleurs ce qu’écrivait en 2002 M. Maurice Druon, Secrétaire perpétuel honoraire de l’Académie française :
> « “Je vais descendre sur Marseille.” Vous trouvez-vous donc en hélicoptère ? “C’est pour travailler sur la région Provence-Côte d’Azur.” A-t-elle besoin d’être modifiée, redessinée ? Sans doute, puisqu’on envisage de “créer un nouveau canton sur la troisième circonscription du Var.” Mais par quel procédé ? Peut-on élever un canton ou le poser ? Cette pauvre préposition _sur_ est harassée. On la met à toutes les sauces. Elle nous vient après plusieurs avatars du latin super, supra. On l’a chargée au fil du temps de bien des sens, propres ou figurés, matériels ou abstraits. Mais pourquoi lui impose-t-on, de surcroît, d’exprimer des indications qui ne comportent nulle notion de position, de supériorité ou de domination ? Il y a là un abus qui devient un tic. Soyons sur nos gardes pour n’y pas céder. »


----------



## CapnPrep

L'Académie continue à grogner contre cet emploi dans sa nouvelle rubrique « Dire, ne pas dire » (qu'on a du mal, franchement, à prendre au sérieux) :


> La  préposition _sur_ ne peut traduire  qu’une idée de position, de supériorité, de domination, et ne doit en aucun cas  être employée à la place de _à_ ou de _en_  pour introduire un complément de lieu  désignant une région, une ville  et, plus généralement, le lieu où l’on se rend,  où l’on se trouve.


N'y a-t-il pas justement, dans _Je suis sur Nice_, une « idée de position » ? 

[…]


----------



## Donaldos

Il y a l'idée de position mais d'après l'Académie, pas la bonne...

Au moins ils reconnaissent l'existence répandu de cet usage même s'ils le critiquent.


----------



## Boileau419

Il est possible que dans certains cas, l'emploi de 'sur' introduise une nuance, mais dans la plupart des cas, cela est devenu un tic de langage, une manière d'être dans le vent. Conformiste jusqu'au bout des ongles, tout en ayant le mot 'créativité' à la bouche du matin au soir. 

Je pense que l'emploi de 'sur' à la place de 'à' est dû à l'influence du Réseau. On est en effet _sur_ la Toile. De là est venu que tout s'est transformé en surfaces planes sur lesquelles on glisse (surtout pas de racines!). On est donc sur Paris comme sur un écran. On entend même aujourd'hui des choses aussi étranges, compliquées et inexpressives que : 'On est sur une crise. '


----------



## newg

Bonjour, 

Je sais que ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, mais j'entends de plus en plus l'emploi de la préposition 'sur' précédée d'une ville. 

Exemples: 

J'habite sur Paris.
Je retourne sur Paris ce weekend.
Je suis de retour sur Lyon pour les vacances.

Je suis en train d'écrire mon mémoire sur la préposition 'sur' en français et je me pose la question de savoir pourquoi cette utilisation s'est répandue ? Je m'intéresse aux processus cognitifs liés aux prépositions et j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une logique dans cet emploi ? Si on l'utilise, est-ce qu'il y a une image associée à la préposition qui nous 'parle' plus qu'une image associée à une autre, en l'occurrence la préposition 'à' ? 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Merci


----------



## plantin

"J'habite sur Paris": Cet emploi m'horripile assez, je dois l'avouer... je m'interroge sur  la part d'incorrection dans le langage ou de snobisme des personnes qui emploient cette tournure. il me semble que si on veut quand même lui accorder un sens, cela voudrait dire qu'on habite non à Paris même, mais dans la région parisienne.
La deuxième autre forme est du registre familier également, mais me paraît plus compréhensible; "sur" y a le sens de "vers"; on connaît "la marche *sur *Rome" de Mussolini en 1922 par exemple, ou l'expression "Mon père va *sur *ses 70 ans", "mettre le cap *sur *Gibraltar".
Un autre emploi curieux de "sur" qu'on entend de plus en plus: par exemple un vendeur qui vous fait l'article: "Avec cet appareil, monsieur, on est *sur *quelque chose de plus cher, mais de beaucoup plus technique".


----------



## newg

Merci énormément plantin pour ta réponse ! 

Je n'avais jamais pensé à 'sur' dans le sens de 'vers'... C'est une remarque vraiment intéressante.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je dis toujours que _je vis à Paris_, mais il m'arrive de dire que _j'habite_ ou que _je travaille sur Paris_. Dans _je vis à Paris_, l'important est que _je vis_, et en effet il se trouve que le lieu où je vis est Paris. C'est déjà bien de vivre. C'est objectif, c'est neutre. Dans _j'habite à Paris_, je parle encore objectivement, c'est déjà bien d'habiter quelque part. 

Si  je ressens que le lieu, la ville, Paris, où j'habite, est aussi  important, ou est plus important, que le fait d'habiter quelque part, je  prends mes distances, et je dis _sur Paris_. Oui, j'habite à  Paris, mais sans plus, j'aurais pu avantageusement habiter ailleurs. Les  snobs peuvent eux-mêmes faire cette sorte d'usage pour d'autres raisons  : _en hiver, nous habitons sur Paris, question de standing, mais seulement quelques mois par an_.  Et bien sûr, en particulier chez les snobs, mais pas seulement, il peut  s'agir d'un anglicisme. Chez d'autres, on peut suivre une mode. Je ne  pense pas le niveau de langue directement en cause sur une question  entre _à_ et _sur telle ville_ : ça ne mange pas de pain, il n'est pas difficile de dire _j'habite à Paris_. Je peux me tromper.

Donc, en ce qui me concerne et en ce qui concerne les snobs, l'usage de _sur_ au lieu de _à_ peut marquer un positionnement personnel particulier vis-à-vis de son lieu d'habitation.

Ce  positionnement particulier, qui concerne le lieu d'habitation mais  aussi bien le lieu de travail, on peut le rencontrer d'autant plus  souvent que l'on s'estime comme un pion qui va de case en case, ou  qu'une autre main bouge de case en case. Cet aspect-là s'est très  fortement accentué ces dernières décennies, et il est normal que la  langue connaisse à ce sujet ses propres évolutions. Le rapport au lieu  de résidence a beaucoup changé pour beaucoup de gens. En plus, l'urbanisme et les constructions deviennent un peu les mêmes partout : cela joue encore en faveur de _sur_. 

Le monde professionnel peut encore jouer, par exemple pour un commercial dans une grande chaîne de distribution, et l'usage de _sur_,  donc, déborder ensuite le seul cadre professionnel. Les grandes chaînes  de distribution sont tout de même un phénomène moderne.

Ce qui  peut encore jouer, ce sont les évolutions des modes de transport : vous  sautez, maintenant, de ville en ville, ce ne sont plus des voyages où  l'on faisait vraiment la route. L'avion ou l'autoroute consistent en des  sauts, les régions traversées ou survolées deviennent très accessoires.  Cette impression de sauter, qui rejoint l'impression d'être des pions,  favorise l'usage de _sur_.

Le bulletin météo peut lui-même  jouer, puisqu'on y préfère énoncer que _sur Toulouse demain il pleuvra_, alors  qu'on devrait dire en bon français, y compris lors du bulletin météo à  la télévision : _à Toulouse demain il pleuvra_. Même chose pour _sur la Bretagne_, alors qu'on devrait dire _en Bretagne_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Le bulletin météo peut lui-même  jouer, puisqu'on y préfère énoncer que _sur Toulouse il pleuvra_, alors  qu'on devrait dire en bon français, y compris lors du bulletin météo à  la télévision : _à Toulouse demain il pleuvra_.


Oui, sauf que là l'emploi de la préposition _sur_ est parfaitement légitime, contrairement à °_habiter sur Toulouse_.


----------



## Chimel

plantin said:


> Un autre emploi curieux de "sur" qu'on entend de plus en plus: par exemple un vendeur qui vous fait l'article: "Avec cet appareil, monsieur, on est *sur *quelque chose de plus cher, mais de beaucoup plus technique".


Oui, je l'ai observé aussi, notamment dans la bouche de vendeurs de vin ou de sommeliers qui conseillent un vin au restaurant: "Avec ce côte de Blaye, on va sur quelque chose de plus corsé". C'est vraiment devenu un tic de langage dans ce secteur: les vins vont sur ceci ou sur cela.

Pour le reste, et en réponse aux questions de Newg sur cette évolution de l'usage, je rappelle mon message précédent: cette manie d'utiliser _sur _au lieu de _à _avec des noms de ville me semble un phénomène assez "franco-français". Il reste en tout cas peu répandu en Belgique francophone.


----------



## newg

Chimel said:


> Pour le reste, et en réponse aux questions de Newg sur cette évolution de l'usage, je rappelle mon message précédent: cette manie d'utiliser _sur _au lieu de _à _avec des noms de ville me semble un phénomène assez "franco-français". Il reste en tout cas peu répandu en Belgique francophone.



Du coup, cette utilisation franco-française m'intéresse d'autant car je me demande comment et pourquoi elle s'est développée. Pour toi, Chimel, comment perçois-tu l'utilisation de 'sur' dans cette phrase ? Simplement incorrecte ou alors étrange ? Si tu y réfléchis, est-ce qu'elle te parait logique ? 

L'exemple du vin est aussi très intéressant. Merci


----------



## Chimel

> Pour toi, Chimel, comment perçois-tu l'utilisation de 'sur' dans cette phrase ? Simplement incorrecte ou alors étrange ? Si tu y réfléchis, est-ce qu'elle te parait logique ?


Je ressens cette utilisation comme artificielle (dans la mesure où elle ne répond à aucune nécessité), peu élégante et, pour tout dire, un peu snob. En tout cas, je crois qu'un Belge qui dirait "j'habite sur Liège" passerait pour snob parce que cet usage n'est pas naturel ici, mais est associé à un certain "parisianisme branché" et que la personne qui le dirait serait soupçonnée de vouloir se différencier artificiellement de ce qui se dit couramment chez nous.

C'est peut-être aussi lié à la taille de nos villes. Je pense en effet que cet emploi a dû naître dans une grande métropole comme Paris, qui n'a pas d'équivalent en Belgique, et où on peut admettre, à la limite, qu'une distinction puisse être faite entre "à Paris" (dans la ville même) et "sur Paris" (dans l'agglomération parisienne au sens large). C'était peut-être la raison initiale de l'émergence de "sur". Mais cette distinction s'est rapidement perdue (si tant est qu'elle ait existé) et on en est arrivé à des choses comme "sur Dijon" ou "sur Noisy-le-Sec", qui deviennent franchement ridicules à mes yeux.

Reporte-toi aussi aux tout premiers messages de ce long fil, où tu trouveras des éléments intéressants qui corroborent en partie ce que je dis ici.


----------



## Micia93

Boileau419 said:


> Je pense que l'emploi de 'sur' à la place de 'à' est dû à l'influence du Réseau. On est en effet _sur_ la Toile. De là est venu que tout s'est transformé en surfaces planes sur lesquelles on glisse (surtout pas de racines!). On est donc sur Paris comme sur un écran. On entend même aujourd'hui des choses aussi étranges, compliquées et inexpressives que : 'On est sur une crise. '



je trouve que c'est là une explication très judicieuse!

quand au "snobisme" de "sur", je ne vois pas trop le rapport ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Boileau419 said:


> Je pense que l'emploi de 'sur' à la place de 'à' est dû à l'influence du Réseau. On est en effet _sur_ la Toile.





Micia93 said:


> je trouve que c'est là une explication très judicieuse!


Moi pas… L'usage de _sur_ au lieu de _à_ est en effet antérieur de plusieurs décennies à l'avènement d'Internet.


----------



## Kesijus

Si je puis me permettre, j'ai déjà vu dans une émission consacrée au français que l'utilisation de la préposition « sur » lorsqu'on dit « J'habite sur Paris » sous-entendrait en fait qu'on vit dans une montgolfière au-dessus de la ville.


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello ayant bien opportunément dans un autre fil indiqué ce lien vieux de deux ans, j'en profite pour citer un court et amusant article de l'hebdomadaire *Marianne *(déc. 2015) à propos de ce tic de langage:


			
				MARIANNE n° 975 du 18/12/2015 said:
			
		

> On connaissait déjà l'erreur, très répandue, qui consiste à se situer géographiquement en utilisant la préposition "sur": "Je suis sur Bordeaux ce week-end.". En réalité, vous serez plutôt "à" Bordeaux. Les chances pour que vous soyez effectivement "sur" la ville sont minces, compte tenu de la corpulence moyenne d'un être humain (sans commune mesure avec l'envergure d'une agglomération). Vous pouvez éventuellement marcher "sur Rome", comme les fascistes au temps jadis. Mais cela signifierait que vous êtes en train d'avancer "en direction de" Rome, et non que vous êtes "dessus". *Une curieuse velléité de conquête nous incite à vouloir montrer à quel point nous dominons la situation. De toute notre hauteur, et même si ce n'est pas franchement crédible*. C'est vrai pour les lieux où nous allons, ça l'est aussi pour ce que nous avalons. Les néobistrotiers s'échinent à annoncer qu' "aujourd'hui on sera sur un suprême de volaille", quand il est évident qu'on ne tiendra jamais à plusieurs sur le pauvre animal. "Tu pars sur quoi, toi ? J'étais plutôt sur les linguine." Les cavistes expliquent qu'on est "sur un boisé fruité", "sur de la fraîcheur" ou "sur quelque chose d'un peu plus robuste". Alors qu'à l'évidence nous ne sommes nulle part. Et plus sûrs de rien.


C'est moi qui mets en gras ce qui me paraît très bien vu, à savoir peut-être le ressort psychologique profond et inconscient  qui guide les auteurs de cette incorrection...

Le tout illustré d'un King-Kong au sommet de l'Empire State Building et répondant sur son portable: _"Aaaah non, là je peux pas, en ce moment, je suis sur New-York..." _


----------



## Chimel

Micia93 said:


> quand au "snobisme" de "sur", je ne vois pas trop le rapport ...


Avec beaucoup de retard, je précise que cette accusation de snobisme ne valait que pour la Belgique : chez nous, dire qu'on habite/travaille "sur Bruxelles" est ressenti, selon moi, comme une volonté un peu artificielle de "parler comme à Paris".

"Artificiel" aurait d'ailleurs été un meilleur adjectif que "snob". Mais le fait est que cet usage de _sur_ ne s'est guère répandu dans nos contrées et que celui qui dit cela se fait donc remarquer.


----------



## danielc

Les Canadiens n'habitent pas "sur" les villes. Cette tournure n'est pas acceptée.  Mais les usages uniquement parisiens sont moins connus au Canada qu'en Belgique, par exemple. Je n'ai jamais entendu un Français habitant le Canada utiliser "sur" de cette façon. Les Canadiens auraient une réaction semblable à celle des Belges, mais avec un plus grand degré d'incompréhension.


----------

